# Finders Keepers?



## mattyp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

Alright so this morning I go out with my buddy shroomin to one of his spots and we find 5 mushrooms, we go back to his place soak em in water and put em in the fridge. 
Later we go out to one of my better spots, and this time his brother is tagging along. Me being the conservative "leave no shroom behind" type of individual went a little slower and picked up the smaller of shrooms my two partners had already stepped over. 

In the end my bag was significantly smaller than the other two's the total being about 4 pounds but my bag only had around half a pound. This is the point where I realize my buddy's brother has no intention of throwing his nice haul into the communal pool, after I stood there and watched him pick a good number just yards away from me as I continued to survey the area. I had no idea people treated shrooming as a contest and I'm still sort of bothered by it so sorry about the vent post haha. Especially since I was the one that took him to the spot, one of my better ones at that. Btw he plans to sell the his find of over 2 pounds to a local restaurant for $20 a pound....

To me shrooming with others is more effective and efficient as well as enjoyable and relaxing when hunting together as a team. Plus hunting morels is like fishing, one guy finds em all one day the next day the other guy is finding em all even tho they are sitting right next to each other haha

I was curious do you guys share your finds or split finds evenly, or is what you find yours? again sorry for this long rant!


----------



## mattyp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

May I add that I will never be shrooming with that dude ever again! And I also learned a lesson about who you take to your honey holes...nobody! haha


----------



## natisha410 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have several "honey holes" and i will take my friends hunting with me. I make no promises about what they are going to find. I keep what I find and they keep what they find. Mushroom hunting is fun but a lot of work. Where I go....its a hard hunt. Lots of hills and its a long walk. There are snakes and ticks and even for me there is no promise of finding anything. I love mushrooms just as much as the next person and I am keeping what I find. However I am giving to those who can't go hunting anymore. I give to my Mom and Dad who are seperated, my art teacher from when I was in high school some 20 years ago, and an older lady from my church. If you can hunt them you aint getting any of mine!!!!


----------



## blown86lx (Apr 28, 2013)

Rule #1 never ever ever show anyone your honeyhole! I am more than happy to take out friends and family but me and my dad are the only 1 who knows where our honeyhole exist.


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

If I take someone and it's keep what you find then that means they walk their route and I walk mine. There is no walk within viewing distance so they can swoop in on my find and vise versa. The guided tour is not free imo. I too give away loads to those less capable and those close friends and family. It makes my heart smile  . Wait, I do give away blacks and half frees to anyone with me by the truck load sometimes, if I'm alone they stay where I find them.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

The guy would never hunt with me again. He wouldn't have had that bag, had you not showed him the way. I dont too often take someone other than family/close freinds. I've put in alot of time &amp; effort to locate areas i find em in. 
I've never sold a shroom &amp; we give away probably 1/2 of what we find every year. I'm not hunting to cash in. I love being in woods, especially this time of year. You cant put a price on how happy it makes someone who can no longer get out there and or do not have places or time to go, to get a mess of shrooms. Yea....if someone were that unappreciative with me, it would be their last trip with me and I'd let em know why.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Everyone I hunt with we keep what we pick.That being said I think the best part of geting a good haul is sharing.Last year I was walking up my uncles steps with a load of oysters and he said I know those aint hickorys.I said yep and theys for you.You shoulda seen his face light up.Not a better feeling in the world.
BE KIND TO THE ONES WHO CANT HUNT ANYMORE.


----------



## mattyp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

We didn't even have to work hard we had em all in a little over an hour. 

I honestly don't think I would have minded as much if it weren't for the fact that this guy was just trying to make a quick buck. 
I mean come on, I think we all know that these things are worth way more than $20 a pound. Never have sold a shroom myself and couldn't imagine doing it.


----------



## indywest (Apr 6, 2013)

Matty , Are you kidding me ?????????????????????????? I would have been pissed . His brother didnt say anything ????? WOW.


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, Matty, you have learned your lesson the hard way. What's worse is that you have probably lost that honeyhole forever, because they (and their friends) will beat you to it every year. It would have been good if you could have agreed ahead of time how you would divy up the morels. If they said, "Keep what you find," then you could have got up there with them and got your fair share. But you still would lose your spot to them next year. 

When I hunt with my brother-in-law or a friend, we agree up front, to divide them evenly at the end of the day. When I find a big patch I call him over and he helps me pick, and vice-versa. I don't mind if he finds more than me. Coming out of the woods they get heavy: he's carrying 14 lbs., I'm carrying 10 lbs. We weigh them when we get home and divide them evenly. Nice system. Worked for us for 30 plus years. Only time I get upset is when he says he's got 4 mushrooms under a tree. I say, "Go ahead and pick them." Then he comes over with 2 mesh bags full! But he learned his lesson: he had to carry them, and when we got home I got exactly half of them! Lol. And next time I found a big patch, did I call him over? You betcha. Like I said, they get heavy....

You all are right about the thrill of giving away mushrooms to those who can't hunt. My uncle used to take me hunting and taught me what a dead elm looks like. When he could no longer hunt, I gave him some mushrooms every year. He would always try to pay me, but I would remind him of what he did for me, and tell him, "This is just interest on the loan." Each year he would say, "Isn't that loan paid off yet?" "No, here is some more interest. Enjoy!"


----------

